# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Inserting a Watermark behind the Text in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

Option 1: Use WordArt
1.	Select Insert -> WordArt (in Text Group).
2.	Select a style from WordArt gallery.
3.	Type "Confidential".
4.	Select Format (in Drawing Tools Ribbon) -> Text Fill (in WordArt Group) -> No Fill, and then select Text Outline (in WordArt Group) 
-> Automatic.
5.	Select Format (in Drawing Tools Ribbon) -> Bring to Back (in Arrange Group).


1.	Select Page layout -> Click Dialog Box Launcher in the bottom-right corner of Page Setup Group -> click Options button -> and select Watermark tab. 
2.	Select from Message dropdown list a word to insert or type any string in the Text box.
3.	Locate the string, set the size and align and click OK.

----------


## Brymorg

I succeeded in using the first option,thanks.
But, when using the second option, at the stage: Setup Group-> Click Options button-> (and select Watermark Tab), I get my HP4500 Printer Properties dialog box appearing, without any Watermark Tab.
I'm assuming something else should pop-up instead???
Please advise
Thanks and kind regards,
BM

----------


## royUK

This is not a question forum. Please ask the question in the appropriate forum with a refernce to this

----------

